# HYSYS 3.2 Program للتحميل والرجاء التثبيت



## noir (6 فبراير 2011)

*خطوات عملية التنزيل:

1-Hysys folder 

2- اضغط على set up

3- نزل البرنامج

4- لا تفتح البرنامج 

5- اذهب إلى Crack Folder

6- اذهب إلى licence files Folder

7- انسخ files من نموذج (.dll) ثم ضع في Shared' folder

Copy dll to '\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\Shared' folder

8- انسخ lservrcfile ثم ضع في HYSYS 3.2 folder

Copy lservrc to '\Program Files\Hyprotech\HYSYS 3.2' folder

9- افتح البرنامج HYSYS 3.2

التحميل
 *​


----------



## noir (7 فبراير 2011)

هل من ردود مشجعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي 
وإذا ممكن طريقة تنصيب البرنامج في المواضيع المثبتة في القسم لأني نزلته ولم أعرف كيفية تنصيبه مع الشكر مقدما وأرجو منك تنزيل البرنامج لكي تعرف المشكلة فيه وإن شاء الله سوف يصبح موضوعك من المواضيع المثبتة في المستقبل عن المشاكل في التنصيب للبرنامج وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ........


----------



## superman2000 (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى على هذا البرنامج الرائع لكن لدى سوال هل هذا البرنامج يمكن ثتبتة على ويندوز فيستا 32بت وشكرا مجددا


----------



## رائد حيران (14 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بجهودك ومشكور على هذه المشاركة


----------



## noir (20 فبراير 2011)

superman2000 قال:


> شكرا اخى على هذا البرنامج الرائع لكن لدى سوال هل هذا البرنامج يمكن ثتبتة على ويندوز فيستا 32بت وشكرا مجددا


 
طبعا أخي الكريم


----------



## noir (7 أبريل 2011)




----------



## gafar20 (5 مارس 2012)

البرنامج منزل معاى


----------



## gafar20 (5 مارس 2012)

اقصد البرنامج ما نزل معاى


----------



## noir (22 أبريل 2012)

حاول اخي مرةة اخرى واكيد ستنجح والله ولي التوفيق

تحياتي


----------



## Ahmed Mozamil (25 أكتوبر 2012)

هل ممكن ينزل ل وندز7
64 bit


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (9 مايو 2013)

اخي الفاضل رابط التنزيل لم يعمل معي ممكن رابط آخر


----------

